# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  O peixe mais longo do mundo

## Artur Fonseca

> Cientistas da Universidade do Louisina filmaram o animal no seu habitat natural, no Golfo do México





> Chama-se Remo e é a mais longa espécie de peixes vertebrado no mundo. Raros, estes animais preferem as profundezas do oceano, aparecendo à superfície apenas quando estão próximos da morte.
> 
> Esta razão explica a surpresa dos investigadores da Universidade do Louisina quando avistaram o animal, confundindo a imagem com um derrame de petróleo. «Nós vimos uma coisa vertical, clara e brilhante. Aproximámos um pouco a imagem e, então, dissemos: isto é um peixe!», disse o coordenador da pesquisa à BBC.
> 
> O investigador considera a filmagem «inédita», uma vez que a realizada anteriormente, no Oeste Africano, em 2007, não permitiu confirmar se a espécie avista era efectivamente Regalecus glesne.
> 
> Um casamento perfeito entre a ciência e a indústria petrolífera
> 
> A equipa liderada por Mark Benfield recorreu a veículos não tripulados cedidos por empresas petrolíferas para investigar a espécie peixe-remo.
> ...


YouTube - Giant deep sea fish .wmv

O peixe mais longo do mundo > Ambiente > TVI24

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim dos peixes ósseos é o maior, mas nos cartilagíneos há o tubarão baleia que é maior...já foram avistados exemplares com 20 metros...de qualquer forma não me admira que dentro de anos vejamos regalecos com mais de 20 metros, até porque é um peixe muito raro.

----------

